# Mylo's sick :(



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo doesn't seem to be very well. Yesterday it started with slightly soft poo, but he was eating fine and playing and seemed his normal self. This morning neither Mylo or Willow ate their food until about 11am. We went out at half one and left them food, neither did any poos or ate any food. We got back around 7. They both ate around 10pm. From then onwards Mylo kept going the toilet and it was very loose. We've now been up at 3 and half 4 to go the toilet again. He seems absolutely fine. It's business as usual...chewing, playing with Willow, taking treats and tearing around the house. He was chasing her around the bedroom before bed. He didn't really seem to be able to get comfortable in bed but then went to sleep for a couple of hours. Willow is fine other than eating less than usual. I wonder if he generally has a sensitive stomach. His poos have always been very stinky and frequently a bit loose. Since we started venison ZP his poo has been solid 99% of the time but still very stinky. Willow eats exactly what Mylo eats but her poos are always solid, compact and virtually odourless. 

What do you guys think I should do? I feel so sorry for my poor guy


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say I hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is exactly what happened with Toby! He was acting normal other than he seemed uncomfortable and he had loose poos constantly. Like every hour. 

I was so worried and I came on here for advice. Maybe look up that thread? 

I fasted him for 18 hours to give his tummy a break and started him on the probiotics recommended in that thread. The next day, he was nearly 100% better. His stools firmed up. Then I fed him half his normal meal with some canned pumpkin. After that, I waited. The next afternoon, after two meals with pumpkin, we had solid poo!! Then I phased out the pumpkin. I really think the fasting helped his tummy settle and the probiotics helped balance out the bacteria in his digestive tract. Also, pedialyte or whatever children's electrolyte replacement drink you can find will help him stay hydrated, just make sure it isn't flavored. 

I hope Mylo feels better! Hugs from Toby and I. 

Edited to add the link: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=73047


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I always fast for a short time with tummy upsets. Then feed small, easily digested meals with Tree Bark Powder. 
Make sure he is drinking, they can dehydrate so quickly. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I remember reading that thread, poor Toby. Thanks for the advice. The treats I have for training are probiotic, should I still give them? I have no idea about electrolyte drinks...will a health food store have them? Also where did you get the probiotics from? I remember someone recommending pet specific ones but the UK is rubbish for pet stuff so I don't know if I'll find them. Another thing about the UK being rubbish is that we don't have canned pumpkin either...is there anything I can use instead? Heartagram said Waitrose sell it but we don't have one here  

Thanks again for the advice. And thanks to both of you for the well wishes. I shall try and get some sleep before Mylo needs to get up again and look for those things tomorrow.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I always fast for a short time with tummy upsets. Then feed small, easily digested meals with Tree Bark Powder.
> Make sure he is drinking, they can dehydrate so quickly. Hope he feels better soon.


You're up late/early! Thanks for the advice. What is tree bark powder? Would I find it in Holland and Barrat? What do you suggest for the meal? How long should I fast him for? He's drinking normally thankfully. We always have water available and he drinks a fair amount because he's always running around! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been through this in the last week with Timmy. If you have Peptobismol on hand give him a very small amount in a syrine. That should help his loose stool. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

And boil some chicken with no skin and some rice. Hopefully his tummy will be great very soon.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> You're up late/early! Thanks for the advice. What is tree bark powder? Would I find it in Holland and Barrat? What do you suggest for the meal? How long should I fast him for? He's drinking normally thankfully. We always have water available and he drinks a fair amount because he's always running around!
> 
> Thanks again!


Lol early for once! Usually Im a night owl, but I've been ill and was in bed by 8 o'clock last night.
Tree Barks powder is mostly Slippery Elm, you can get it in health food shops, I get mine in pet shops, about £6 for a big tub it is made by Dorwest. Harley has a sensitive tummy, and it really makes a difference to his recovery.
I would fast Mylo for no longer than 12 hours as he is a puppy. possibly less, depends how severe the diarrhoea was.
I always feed bone in chicken without fat/skin after an upset tummy, but really tiny amounts. If it stays down and no more diarrhoea, he gets another tiny amount. 4 tiny meals, then 3 the next day, gradually upping the fat levels again, back to his regular 2 meals on the third day. I purposely keep the bone content high.
It has taken a while to perfect, but this is what works for Harley. .he used to get really thin after an upset tummy, with the Tree Bark he bounces back so much quicker.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I hope Mylo is better soon. Will look for updates.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He's throwing up now too  He still seems ok in himself. Should I be worried? 
Thanks everyone. Stella, do you use the slippery elm stuff in general or just when he's not well? Thanks for the help xox


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh dear. I would get him to vet.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Kay, I'll take him in the morning. Am I ok to wait? My vet should be open in 3 1/2 hours. 
I forgot to say Stella, I'm sorry you're not well. Are you feeling any better now? I know you're normally up late but I thought 5 was a bit late even for you!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I use the Tree barks at the first sign of sickness or diarrhoea.
If he is well in himself, don't worry too much, it may be whatever has upset him passing through his system. That is why fasting helps, to rest the digestive system.
If he starts to act poorly though, he needs to see a vet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just have a bug thing, but thanks for asking. It is passing, but the contant nausea keeps me awake. Harley is up with me, making sure I'm ok, but Bambi stayed in my bed. She gave me the 'I'm not getting up at this ungodly hour' look and went back under the covers.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha. Least Harley is looking after you! Hope you're feeling better soon. Thanks Stella. I've been reading some webvet articles and they said not to be too worried unless there's a lot of vomiting or any blood and there isn't. I'll fast him like you said and see if our local health food shop has any of that tree bark stuff. What dosage do you give? Will he just eat it? Do I mix it with food after fasting or give him it straight away? Do I need any of the electrolyte stuff? Do we have any here and if so where do I find it? Sorry for all the questions! Really worried and now very tired too! He still seems ok in himself though. Thanks so much for all your help. I really appreciate it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I remember reading that thread, poor Toby. Thanks for the advice. The treats I have for training are probiotic, should I still give them? I have no idea about electrolyte drinks...will a health food store have them? Also where did you get the probiotics from? I remember someone recommending pet specific ones but the UK is rubbish for pet stuff so I don't know if I'll find them. Another thing about the UK being rubbish is that we don't have canned pumpkin either...is there anything I can use instead? Heartagram said Waitrose sell it but we don't have one here
> 
> Thanks again for the advice. And thanks to both of you for the well wishes. I shall try and get some sleep before Mylo needs to get up again and look for those things tomorrow.


FYI: Here the children's electrolyte drinks are found in pharmacies. They're meant for children that have diarrhea, and should be found in the child/infant section.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Diorolyte or pedialyte, there are supermarket own brands too. TBH I would only use them if I suspected dehydration, they don't tend to like the taste.
I did work out the dose for Tree Bark powder and it was tiny, so I just put a pinch on his food. It smells nice, a bit like walnuts, they don't seem to mind it.
I do flavour warm water (with a tiny piece of tripe or minced chicken usually) and add it to that too if I want them to drink.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Ive always done the boiled chicken and rice or chicken and rice baby food, within a few days things are much better


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Timmysmom said:


> And boil some chicken with no skin and some rice. Hopefully his tummy will be great very soon.



I suggest the same thing. Hope things are back to normal soon!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think cooked chicken and rice is only gentle on the tummy if the dog is used to cooked meat and grains. (Such as kibble)
Mylo is only used to raw meat, no grains, so the sudden change might well make him worse.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. I really appreciate the help. He slept for a couple of hours this morning without having to get up. It's mostly mucus now. He still seems normal though, I don't think his behaviour seems any different. How often do you give the bark stuff? Thanks 

I've barely slept all night. I slept a bit this morning and when I did I had bad dreams about Mylo dying and it being my fault


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have anything new to add because you have been given great advice but I wanted to send good thoughts and healing thoughts to Mylo.
I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Amy


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Mylo! Hope he feels better soon! Being that he is still young, I would skip one meal and then boil plain chicken breast with white rice, this always works for my guys when they get diarrhea. I wouldn't go too long without food only bc I don't want his sugar to get too low (when Lola was a baby, she was vomiting and had diarrhea, later that night she has a full blown seizure and was foaming at the mouth- I was mortified!)

You can also feed willow the same thing if her tummy is upset or even just to get her to eat bc she cannot afford to miss meals. 

He may just have a little tummy bug just like we get from time to time. How is he doing today? 

Get well soon Mylo!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Zorana. There's still some diarrhoea but it's decreasing and he's going longer in between. He mostly seems his usual self; nosy, tail wagging, playing with Willow. He's maybe a little more subdued than usual but I'd put that down to getting less sleep. 

I tried to get emergency leave from work but my manager wasn't in so I've asked Rich to come home as early as possible. Hopefully he shouldn't have to be on his own more than hour or so. I just feel so worried about leaving him


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You can get the electrolyte stuff at any pharmacy. Get the unflavored stuff. Just ask the pharmacist where it is. Some carry it in the nausea section for children. I give a teaspoon a couple of times a day. Water is fine, but doesn't have the electrolytes in it. Electrolytes sometimes make the difference between a very sick pup and one that has diarrhea. Just remember electrolytes are what the heart needs in proper amounts to beat! That's why in people, babies and elderly are more apt to dehydrate faster than healthy adults.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Melissa, sorry Mylo's not well, the electrolyte stuff here is called Dioralyte and I think you can buy it over the counter. X


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo doesn't seem to be very well. Yesterday it started with slightly soft poo, but he was eating fine and playing and seemed his normal self. This morning neither Mylo or Willow ate their food until about 11am. We went out at half one and left them food, neither did any poos or ate any food. We got back around 7. They both ate around 10pm. From then onwards Mylo kept going the toilet and it was very loose. We've now been up at 3 and half 4 to go the toilet again. He seems absolutely fine. It's business as usual...chewing, playing with Willow, taking treats and tearing around the house. He was chasing her around the bedroom before bed. He didn't really seem to be able to get comfortable in bed but then went to sleep for a couple of hours. Willow is fine other than eating less than usual. I wonder if he generally has a sensitive stomach. His poos have always been very stinky and frequently a bit loose. Since we started venison ZP his poo has been solid 99% of the time but still very stinky. Willow eats exactly what Mylo eats but her poos are always solid, compact and virtually odourless.
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? I feel so sorry for my poor guy




my gizmo is not feeling well today either . hope mylo feels better


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Sorry to hear that, I hope Gizmo is feeling better. 

After a it of fasting, slippery elm and some bland food Mylo seems to be acting just like his normal self. He's regained his appetite and we've only had one trip to the toilet since this afternoon and it was mushy but more solid than it was. His little tail is wagging, he's running about with Willow and he's trying to get into my food! 

So I feel much better now. I've been so worried all day. Hopefully we're on the path to recovery though. 

Thanks to everyone for your advice and well wishes. I don't know what I'd do without the advice and reassurance of this forum.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Melissa, just wanted to say so sorry Mylo has not been feeling well, but I hope he is doing better now. I wish I could add something to the great advise you have been given, but I would have to ask as well if Lulu was ill. Keep us posted.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So glad Mylo is feeling better.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

hope his better what is with all these sick doggies my Pearl has been sick as well now i wish i would have kept her on her limited lamb diet


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He is much better but not back to normal yet. 
Sorry to hear Pearl is not well, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Only just seen this thread - poor Mylo! Glad he's getting back to normal now. Sounds like its been a stressful week :-(

There's a waitrose near me that sells the canned pumpkin so if you do need some at any point then give me a shout and I can post some on to you


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, that's very kind of you, thanks. It's still pretty loose but he's not going as often, he's eating fine and he seems himself


----------

